# Career Change



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Well folks, it looks like I will be getting out of Small Engine repair. I’ve taken a new job in Wyoming that is in another field. Over the past 5 years I worked in a Sears product repair center. Looking back over what I have done while there I’ve learned a lot while working on over 10000 2-cycle units.

My new job is in Yellowstone Park and will start out as carpet cleaning the Yellowstone hotels carpet. I’ll be driving one of those vans with the extractors in it… like the Stanley Steamer guy. From there it is hard to tell what other maintenance I may be doing as there are a lot of opportunities there.

I will be able to continue running HobbyTalk and the Small Engine Repair area on HobbyTalk will continue as we have a lot of great members here that help others out. Thanks to everyone that’s offered their help here, I’ve learned a lot from you!


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

good luck with your new job.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

good luck from here also ,hope you like the change i also made a change from technician to operating a 797 american crane ,i bounced back and forth a couple times from the crane to mechanic and it seems like helping people here is almost like throwing there equipment on the bench and fixing it (satisfying feeling ) one thing about it if you dont like it , there is always going to be a shop somewhere that needs a good wrench , if you need a good recomendation you could always give them the site address ! you da man good luck ride hard and ride free


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

good luck hank , i hope you like the new job , sometimes change of pace is good , i've been in the federal gov't almost 8 yrs and this isn't my dream job , i'd love to run my own full time small engine shop , thats my dream job , but w/ my wife and i having a house ect i just can't muster up the courage to just go try something else , but i honestly respect you for being able to and i hope you enjoy it 
jay


----------

